# Vanaheim's Alwyn (picture heavy)



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

My darling Alwyn is a year old next month, can't believe time flies so fast :shock: He's a big boy!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice pix of a lovely little boy. Such a tail!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow..absolutely gorgeous mouse! What colour variety is he?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

MissPorter13 said:


> Wow..absolutely gorgeous mouse! What colour variety is he?


He's Bone  Might have another name for it in other countries, I'm not sure.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice, lovely ears


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Awww, he's stunning! Love the ears!


----------

